# Welcome to the Health Forum - Disclaimer



## agouderia

Welcome to the Dimensions Health Forum!

This forum is for the discussion of all health related topics focussing on achieving optimal health at any size as well as for sharing experiences and health resources.

Classical "diet talk" and the promotion of bariatric surgery are discouraged while being open to all real life experiences about pursuing better health at all sizes. We ask the discussion to remain on a fact based level.

Disclaimer: The Health Forum does not give verified medical information and cannot replace consulting medical professionals with regards to individual health issues. Dimensionsmagazine is not responsible for any medical advice given or taken.


----------

